

Ask HN: What bank service are you using? - lumberjack

I'm an EU resident, but I welcome everybody to share their good and bad experiences that will surely be helpful for all of us.
======
shane-armstrong
I use Bancaja mainly, it is a Spanish bank which recently integrated with
another larger one, Bankia. The transition was awful, I didn't have access to
my card for 6 days, then I didn't have access to the funds in the account for
a further three.

My wages were not successfully paid in due to the bank not changing my account
over to the international bank number, which had to be rectified.

The process cost me money for 12 days and made me incur an overdraft charge
(Which Bankia, after several stern phone calls from the family solicitor
agreed to pay back, plus a generous compensation packet totalling near 40
euros.)

I almost lost my home (and this was right before I was due to move back to the
UK, so it would have been catastrophic) due to this.

This is by no means the typical Bankia experience, and I would still advocate
the use of the bank, it is normally a fabulous one, but my experience in
particular was terrible, and I shall be swapping to another bank (preferably
Santander or a british one) prior to being paid again.

